# [SOLVED] openvpn road warrior problem

## xtlosx

hey guys, I followed the road warrior guide on the wiki, as well as the official walkthrough for openvpn, and when I have a client who uses winXP, I seem to get this in the server log...

Jul 28 18:34:44 gretch openvpn[23318]: Local Options String: 'V4,dev-type tap,link-mtu 1576,tun-mtu 1532,proto TCPv4

_SERVER,comp-lzo,cipher BF-CBC,auth SHA1,keysize 128,key-method 2,tls-server'

Jul 28 18:34:44 gretch openvpn[23318]: Expected Remote Options String: 'V4,dev-type tap,link-mtu 1576,tun-mtu 1532,p

roto TCPv4_CLIENT,comp-lzo,cipher BF-CBC,auth SHA1,keysize 128,key-method 2,tls-client'

Jul 28 18:34:44 gretch openvpn[23318]: Local Options hash (VER=V4): '3e6d1056'

Jul 28 18:34:44 gretch openvpn[23318]: Expected Remote Options hash (VER=V4): '31fdf004'

Jul 28 18:34:44 gretch openvpn[23318]: TCP connection established with 192.168.1.50:1387

Jul 28 18:34:44 gretch openvpn[23318]: Socket Buffers: R=[131072->131072] S=[131072->131072]

Jul 28 18:34:44 gretch openvpn[23318]: TCPv4_SERVER link local: [undef]

Jul 28 18:34:44 gretch openvpn[23318]: TCPv4_SERVER link remote: 192.168.1.50:1387

Jul 28 18:34:44 gretch openvpn[23318]: 192.168.1.50:1387 TLS: Initial packet from 192.168.1.50:1387, sid=58ca6aa8 ad

6a456e

Jul 28 18:34:44 gretch openvpn[23318]: 192.168.1.50:1387 Connection reset, restarting [-1]

Jul 28 18:34:44 gretch openvpn[23318]: 192.168.1.50:1387 SIGUSR1[soft,connection-reset] received, client-instance re

starting

Jul 28 18:34:44 gretch openvpn[23318]: TCP/UDP: Closing socket

Jul 28 18:34:49 gretch openvpn[23318]: MULTI: multi_create_instance called

Jul 28 18:34:49 gretch openvpn[23318]: Re-using SSL/TLS context

Jul 28 18:34:49 gretch openvpn[23318]: LZO compression initialized

Jul 28 18:34:49 gretch openvpn[23318]: Control Channel MTU parms [ L:1576 D:140 EF:40 EB:0 ET:0 EL:0 ]

Jul 28 18:34:49 gretch openvpn[23318]: Data Channel MTU parms [ L:1576 D:1450 EF:44 EB:135 ET:32 EL:0 AF:3/1 ]

Jul 28 18:34:49 gretch openvpn[23318]: Local Options String: 'V4,dev-type tap,link-mtu 1576,tun-mtu 1532,proto TCPv4

_SERVER,comp-lzo,cipher BF-CBC,auth SHA1,keysize 128,key-method 2,tls-server'

Jul 28 18:34:49 gretch openvpn[23318]: Expected Remote Options String: 'V4,dev-type tap,link-mtu 1576,tun-mtu 1532,p

roto TCPv4_CLIENT,comp-lzo,cipher BF-CBC,auth SHA1,keysize 128,key-method 2,tls-client'

Jul 28 18:34:49 gretch openvpn[23318]: Local Options hash (VER=V4): '3e6d1056'

Jul 28 18:34:49 gretch openvpn[23318]: Expected Remote Options hash (VER=V4): '31fdf004'

Jul 28 18:34:49 gretch openvpn[23318]: TCP connection established with 192.168.1.50:1388

Jul 28 18:34:49 gretch openvpn[23318]: Socket Buffers: R=[131072->131072] S=[131072->131072]

Jul 28 18:34:49 gretch openvpn[23318]: TCPv4_SERVER link local: [undef]

Jul 28 18:34:49 gretch openvpn[23318]: TCPv4_SERVER link remote: 192.168.1.50:1388

Jul 28 18:34:49 gretch openvpn[23318]: 192.168.1.50:1388 TLS: Initial packet from 192.168.1.50:1388, sid=fc26453c 7a

948125

Jul 28 18:34:49 gretch openvpn[23318]: 192.168.1.50:1388 Connection reset, restarting [0]

Jul 28 18:34:49 gretch openvpn[23318]: 192.168.1.50:1388 SIGUSR1[soft,connection-reset] received, client-instance re

starting

Jul 28 18:34:49 gretch openvpn[23318]: TCP/UDP: Closing socket

not using pre-shared keys.... the key is of type client, which is one thing I read that might be causing a problem... any ideas anyone?

This is just a proof of concept which is going on my lan, and having said that, I tried both tcp\udp.

----------

## xtlosx

I got this fixed eventually... simply a configuration issue..  :Smile: 

----------

## knifeyspoony

For the sake of posterity and of me, what was the config issue?    :Smile: 

----------

